# College themed music



## Lucas Vigor (Apr 3, 2011)

I have always loved those pieces which evoke images of Ivy league colleges, or even old money. Frequently used in movies such as "Animal House" and "trading Places', the actual scores to those movies are non-existent. I know Elmer Berstein wrote them, but they have never been released.

My favorites so far are the Naxos label version of Charles Ives "Postlude in F", and of course Brahms' "Academic festival Overture" (which of course Elmer Bernstein cited for the opening score of "animal house")

Can anyone suggest any other pieces that fit this description?


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

There's the soundtrack for _Paper Chase_:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070509/soundtrack

Also, I think Naxos has a section on classical music used in movies.

Update:

Here's the Naxos page:

http://www.naxos.com/newDesign/ffilm.files/bfilm.htm

Also,

http://pachome2.pacific.net.sg/~bchee/movies.html

Both mentioned here:

http://www.allegro-c.de/formate/cmm.htm


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

School for Scandal Overture by Samuel Barber


----------



## Lucas Vigor (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, let me clarify what I meant by "college themed". Not so much in the title, but in the sound...I am looking for pieces that have that stately and elegant sound which project an almost "valedictorian" sound. Think "pomp and circumstance". If you have heard Ives "Postlude in F" on the Naxos label, that's almost exactly the sound I am imagining.


----------

